# Florida Keys Charter



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

My wife and I are looking at a bareboat charter in the Florida Keys in February. Picking up the boat in Key Largo and dropping it off in Key West. We have chartered a few times, mostly in the BVIs and one time in Fort Myers. Has anyone done this trip...if so how would you rate it on a difficulty scale relative to say the BVIs. Would also appreciate any advice on what to watch out for...


----------



## r.furborough (May 28, 2006)

I am not aware of any source that allows a 'one-way charter', boats nomally have to be returned to the original point of charter. In the Keys, boats that are avaialble for hire are normally as a day rental and mainly fishing/power boats, not cruising sail boats.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't know of any charters here that will do a one way charter. You might check with Florida Yacht Sales and Charter in Miami. 
I am doing that route this week. Can be an easy route. Depends on your draft for the inside route. Outside route is nice but limited anchorages. 
Dinghy is a must for most places to get to shore if you are not spending any time in a marina for which are expensive.


----------



## drfreddie (Jan 15, 2008)

I was just up the inside of Mid-Keys to Key Largo then back to Travernier. I have a draft of 4'... I did sail some of it but the majority of it is tight with channels so not really the "Sailing" you might want.

Look to slip outside and Yes a dinghy is nice to get to shore with or really plan your ashore stuff via pricey Marinas the more south you get.

Beautiful area


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There be dragons in Punta Gorda! Be careful


----------



## Waltthesalt (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm chartering a sailboat out of Marathon in late May. There's a lot of snorkling in the national refuge nearby. Key west charters appear to be big boats.


----------

